

Landfill-Bound Garlic Salt is De-Icing Roads in Iowa - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/12/garlic-salt-on-roads-in-iowa.php

======
Jasber
This is really cool news. I currently live in Iowa and this Winter has been
terrible so far. In my area (Quad Cities) they are predicting we'll be low on
salt again.

Last year we ran out towards the end of the year. The roads quickly went from
bad to worse. Any company that's willing to donate salt for this purpose is a
big winner in my book.

------
bmj
I think it's worth noting that the headline (and by that, I mean the one on
Treehugger) is a bit misleading--the maintenance crews are adding the garlic
salt to road salt, not simply pouring garlic salt on the roads.

That's not to say this isn't swell, though--not only is that garlic not going
to end up in a land fill, there will be a cost savings given that the current
stock of road salt will last longer.

------
pmjordan
Very random submission. Well, I now know of the existance of "garlic salt" and
thanks to wikipedia, I know what it is.

~~~
MikeCapone
Weird, I thought garlic salt was a fairly common thing. Maybe it's a North-
America thing? If it's not to indiscreet, where do you live?

~~~
pchristensen
Vienna, Austria - <http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=pmjordan>

------
plusbryan
now that's some tasty roadkill!

